# New Case



## PhilipH (Mar 1, 2005)

just want some professional opinions on this case...please I'm very open minded


http://www.coolbidnow.com/tharblatxand.html


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

im not sure if im allowed to reply to this considering im not a professional 

but heres what i think ... if you have the money .. to "maintain" the case then you should go for it .. i honestly think the case is too much for me .. money and features .. i dont need all that ... but im not 100% sure about your story so if you want the case for the looks then keep looking around first .. but if you are going for the features .. then its definitly worth it .. once again if you have the money .. and also maintaining it = fans ... lights .. coolers .. wire sleeving .. and so on .. if your going to have a nice case with a few fans then its just not worth it .. you should definitely modify it nicely 

the only con is that its a little expensive dont you think?


----------



## PhilipH (Mar 1, 2005)

lol yeah I used the term professional loosely (not to offend any real professionals here)

yeah money wasn't a big concern for me. I do want the most efficient case in cooling and space that i can find. i think soon I will be upgrading to an AMD 64 fx-55 cpu so i want to keep things cool. Currently Im running with 2.0GB RAM which will be upgraded to 4.0GB shortly. So you can see I want to keep everything in working order on the inside. Can't afford to have an $800 cpu fry :grin:


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I am not a professional either...;-)

But here is my opinion. If you intend to go "fanless" or "watercooling" its nice that the case has some features that supports this (holes for tubes etc).
I doubt though that "fanless" will be an option because you just said you dont want to fry anything....

If you intend to go "aircooling" i really dont think its that special. My case has a front 120mm intake, 120mm exhaust and no top blowhole. My case temp is 3-4 degrees above room temp with all fans reduced to 5V in order to lower noise levels. My case was 50$. 

But it looks like you have the money - so why not do TT a favour and buy their product ;-)

Heres a review:
http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/cases/Tt_VA8000_Armor/index.htm

So i have to add it looks indeed like a good quality product. Usually these reviews find/ mention issues if there are any ... none mentioned ;-)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I personally think this website is asking a _lot_ for this case, considering that it doesn't even include a power supply. You could just as easily buy a simple case and a watercooling system together for about the same (and still have money left over for a decent power supply). 

And if you're worried about frying it...you can actually get your entire system insured, just like you would a car.


----------



## PhilipH (Mar 1, 2005)

How much does that cost?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't know whether you're referring to the cooling system or the insurance.

I have never had my systems insured, probably because they've all been total crap :smile:

I believe you can add on a computer to a home insurance policy if you have one. Otherwise, there's an article here that explains the process.

A water cooling system can run from about $150 to the sky, depending on which parts of the system it cools (some only cool the processor, some cool the processor, chipset, and video card), and the quality of the equipment. 

I would check newegg.com with a search for "water cooling" and sort the results from highest priced to lowest priced. There will only be a couple of products there.


----------

